

Don’t use ID selectors in CSS - telemachos
http://screwlewse.com/2010/07/dont-use-id-selectors-in-css/

======
jcoder
It's amazing to watch how hard the author fights in the comments to keep his
thesis ("never use IDs in CSS") intact, in the face of very sound reasoning
that shows his position to be too strict.

